# Gifts



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to have all family members under one roof this year. That was good.

Got a new Traeger smoker. Looking forward to putting that to work this year.

Lets hear what you got.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ill be getting my present in the spring .A Harley Used but in great condition.My wife,what a woman:!:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah my friend got a smoker too. Man we're gonna use the heck out of that thing:smile:
As for me, just the simple little stuff.-Gun cases, thermos', lots of hand warmers, clothing etc.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice new camo, and my dad got a smoker (which we used to cook last nights ham) :smile: Merry Christmas All!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Got to go with my wife on her buffalo hunt! Then got some camping gear, got a Jetboil, those things are amazing!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow lots of people getting food related gifts, ---smokers, jetboil etc.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hornady Auto Loader.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

RCBS Trim Pro manual case trimmer!!!!-*|*-


And underpants....:crazy:


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

16-48x65 vortex razor!! my wife is awesome as well!


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I got a Vortex Ranger 1000 Rangefinder. It is awesome.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My dad gave me a bunch of his, and both my grandfathers old saws (wood and meat saws), hand drills, wood planers, and screwdrivers, etc. My kids found an old antique wood tool box to put them in. And, he gave me his old Colt pistol, and a steel milk can from Grandpa's little dairy he had, with his name stamped into it, in good enough shape it could still be used. He put a tap in it when we were kids, and we used to make homemade root beer with it for family events.
Those things mean more to me than any of the "new" stuff I got.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Got to go to the ER with daughter and stay there till about 1:30 AM Christmas morning, new little hunting buddy is ok but sounds like he might turn up a little sooner than planned. Did listen to his heartbeat for over an hour and I swear he was practicing his mallard feeding call in there too... :grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My wife and daughters got me a new Bersa Thunder 380 Plus
What a great surprise, I was speechless.

My daughter said she new I didn't have a .380 since I gave her my Colt Mustang several years ago for a Christmas gift. CHARMA


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

It wasn't necessarily a gift but I was talking with my grandfather about the rifles I have inherited and how excited I am to use the Remington 7mm on the late Cow hunt and finally able to hunt big game after all these years. Well I brought up the topic of a new shotgun as I have still been using the first (and only) gun I have purchased at age 13. Well I was lucky enough to be told that I will soon be inheriting his 12 gauge skb over under. I'm beyond excited for the day I take my first bird with it!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Large Smoker, LEE classic Turret press w/ Autodisk measure and Primer feed (did 100 380ACP rounds last night to try it out, it was an absolute pleasure), 40S&W Dies.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Somehow Santa found out how much I love my Sitka Gear 90% jacket and pants so he brought me a set of Cloudburst jacket and coat. Somehow my wifey knew about it before I did. (Good girl, that wifey.)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The first victim on the new smoker/grill was a pizza from Costco. Tommorow will be a good brisket. It's rubbed with love and chillin' in the fridge until then..

:EAT:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> The first victim on the new smoker/grill was a pizza from Costco. Tommorow will be a good brisket. It's rubbed with love and chillin' in the fridge until then..
> 
> :EAT:


 beautiful


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the Traeger.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

izza:izza: Looks good sawsman! Now where is that brisket!:EAT:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It was a baby brisket, but man was it good. You missed out!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> It was a baby brisket, but man was it good. You missed out!
> 
> .


We need pictures. :smile:

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> It was a baby brisket, but man was it good. You missed out!
> 
> .


Making my mouth water.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

For the trial run with my friends smoker, we ran a batch of duck and goose jerky through it:mrgreen: mmm.... mmmm good.


----------

